# Looking for an opaque cream colored nail polish!



## Half N Half (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I've been looking for an opaque cream colored nail polish everywhere, but all the polishes I've found are kind of sheer french manicure type colors. If anyone has any recs I'd really appreciate it


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jul 19, 2010)

Ulta3 has a shade called Spring Blossom which is an opaque cream. Allure is nice too but it might be a bit more pink than cream.

I'm not sure if you have Ulta3 where you are, but it's a very cheap nail polish that is very good quality as well (it's $2.50AU).

Here's a picture of Spring Blossom (not my blog): Gold Dusk: Curious? My Ulta3 Collection

Here's a picture of Allure (not my blog):
Missy Em - Frugalicious Fashion and Beauty: June 2009


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 20, 2010)

I cant recommend a particular color but I can suggest a brand. Try the Sally Henson Inta-Dri Fast Dry Nail Color. They are very opaque. Usually one coat does the trick.


Edit: I see they have a color called Beige Blast Creme. Maybe that is what you're looking for?


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! I don't think we have Ulta3 here, so I'll have to check out the Sally Hansen polish.


----------

